# Dental - extraction and cleaning



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Charlie is booked in to have his teeth cleaned and one extracted in two weeks time. 

I was a bit hesitant with agreeing with the vet about having this done as I am so worried about the anaesthetic. The vet understood my worry about the risk of going under anaesthetic. Charlie will be 8 in July and although he is fit and healthy, there is a still a risk. 

I can't take my mind off it. I remember this worry around 15 years ago when my last Yorkshire terrier had to go through the same, at 8 years old too. He got through it and lived to the age of 15 years old. 

I have been reading on google, which hasn't helped. I've read horror stories but I already knew there was a risk so wasn't just expecting to read all good news.

Charlie has separation anxiety from me which is also making things worse. When I took him to the vets for a check up last week, the vet tried to walk him out the back whilst I waited in the room. Charlie just sat and pulled back, looking up to me with great fear (those eyes, he was so sad and horrified ).

I know he will break his heart and be terrified when I drop him off at the vets. I am crying now just thinking about it! I am so scared of putting him through an anaesthetic. 

Did you all have the same worry when your dogs/pets had a dental or am I worrying too much?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My girl Cleo sailed through her dental last year. She's really not happy at the vets; it was the only place she didn't ever feel comfortable at. 

I opted to have it done as she had heart disease and teeth issues can cause heart problems. So technically she was a higher risk too.

At 8 years of age for dental or any surgery I would be asking for pre op blood tests too. These obviously cost I think I paid £70 but rule out any underlying issues that can't be measured by stethoscope and palpation of the dog before hand so you really know your dog is fitting fit before going under anaesthesia.

We all worry when we have to leave our pets for vet procedures; it's normal. They recover as a rule quicker than humans though and dentals in my opinion are really important.

Just be aware though that often they can't tell how many teeth need extracting till they have a proper examination whilst under the anaesthetic. Am sure if they are estimating one tooth, then the teeth aren't that bad!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

My 8 year old dog (who has a heart murmur) had a dental a few months ago and was completely fine.

Honestly I think the problems that bad teeth can cause is of far more concern than a short anaesthetic in most cases. As @lullabydream says, make sure you get the pre-anaesthetic blood tests. There's always a risk with anything we do with our dogs, and the number of dogs that have a problem with anaesthetic compared to the number that go under every day is very, very low.

It's horrible that we can't explain to our pets what's going on when they're scared, but at the same time we have the responsibility for their health because they can't make those choices for themselves.

Be brave for him.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Did Cleo have teeth extracted or just a clean and polish? How old is she?

I noticed Charlie has a loose back tooth whilst examining his teeth recently so I took him straight to the vets. The soonest I could get him booked in for is two weeks time. I did ask if I could have some pain killers for him in case it's causing discomfort but the vet refused as he said he doesn't like to give medication because it can cause liver or kidney problems. He said Charlie might have been in pain at one point... but I don't think that pain would just go. It would come and go of be constant the same as it is for use with tooth pain.

I have been quoted £300 which I guess is reasonable, it's what I paid 15 years ago when my last yorkie had a few teeth extracted. I'm not sure if the price depends on how many teeth need extracting. His teeth look pretty good apart from the loose one at the back so I do think it will just be the one that needs extracting. 

Charlie has a build up of tartar on a few teeth but they aren't too bad. I have been adding plaque off to his meals for about 2 months which has helped soften the tartar and I was able to scrape some off. It does take time to work though. I have also been applying the logik gel to his teeth and gum line.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

McKenzie said:


> My 8 year old dog (who has a heart murmur) had a dental a few months ago and was completely fine.
> 
> Honestly I think the problems that bad teeth can cause is of far more concern than a short anaesthetic in most cases. As @lullabydream says, make sure you get the pre-anaesthetic blood tests. There's always a risk with anything we do with our dogs, and the number of dogs that have a problem with anaesthetic compared to the number that go under every day is very, very low.
> 
> ...


My last yorkie who had teeth extracted at the age of 8 had a heart murmur. I remember that day so well around 15 years ago. After dropping him off at the vets, I went to bed all day and cried. I was so scared to answer the call from the vet in case it was bad news. He was at the vets from 8am until around 5pm, It was such a long upsetting day.

Did your dog have teeth extracted?

I asked how long Charlie will be under anaesthetic for and was told 45 to 60 minutes. This frightens me as it seems a long time.

How do dogs wake up from the anaesthetic once the dental is done? My last yorkie was like a floppy dog when I picked him up after his extractions, he didn't know where he was. It does take a while for them to recover after an anaesthetic?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

charmarl said:


> My last yorkie who had teeth extracted at the age of 8 had a heart murmur. I remember that day so well around 15 years ago. After dropping him off at the vets, I went to bed all day and cried. I was so scared to answer the call from the vet in case it was bad news. He was at the vets from 8am until around 5pm, It was such a long upsetting day.
> 
> Did your dog have teeth extracted?
> 
> ...


The best thing to do when our dogs are at the vet is to try to keep busy, because we all know self-pity doesn't help. I had a scare when the vet did call after a very short time, but it was only because they wanted to do an x-ray on her heart at the same time, nothing bad thankfully. Your Yorkie was probably at the vets for so long because he was done late in the schedule of the day - someone has to be last and I think they tend to do bigger surgeries before routine things like dentals. And if he was done late in the day, he wouldn't have had as much time to recover which is why he would have still been pretty dopey.

Luckily McKenzie didn't need any teeth extracted this time. Although my cat was 10 when she developed a tooth abscess and had almost all her teeth removed!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Cleo was 10, sadly lost her earlier this year to heart disease.

She had already had a dental when she came to me at 7, and I do try my best with dental hygiene. Her dental was classed as extensive. Never asked how many teeth to be honest as she was wanting to come home but she was really happy to be out of there. 

Cleo if it helped had suffer a trauma that affected her hence why her breeder wanted to re-home her somewhere more quiet. She barked at everything, everyone, resource guarded everything but with TLC time and patience she grew to a totally different dog just showed a lot of nerves at the vets. In fact after her dental she was guarding the cage she was in so came out with a slip lead and the vet nurse bought her harness too me and lead. Which she willingly let me put on pushing her head through the harness happily no doubt thinking finally you are here take me for a walk or home!

I will say after her dental...she started to adore chewing chews more than ever which kept her amused for ages. Her favourite pet munchies buffalo twists which are like plaited ones. Not bad for a chihuahua with not many teeth!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Reading these replies with interest as Reena is booked in for a dental in 2 weeks. The vet thinks she will 5-6 extractions , poor little girl, but needs must.She will have pre-op bloods done as she's 9 now , but fit as far as we know.
She's not a big chewer, more a licker, but hopefully will enjoy chewing more when her teeth are sorted out.
Tango had 8 teeth out just before we got her at 9 years old and loved a good chew.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Cleo was 10, sadly lost her earlier this year to heart disease.
> 
> She had already had a dental when she came to me at 7, and I do try my best with dental hygiene. Her dental was classed as extensive. Never asked how many teeth to be honest as she was wanting to come home but she was really happy to be out of there.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the loss of Cleo. There is always a bigger risk with smaller dogs so it's reassuring to know she got through a dental/anaesthetic twice.

Charlie is very nervous at the vets. He just went for a check up last week and he was a nervous wreck, climbing on me to get him off the table.

He was at the vets for an overnight stay last September with suspected poisoning. The vet advised to have him put to sleep as he was 'a very sick boy'. He was vomiting constantly, drinking a lot but couldn't keep it down so he was very dehydrated. I refused having him put to sleep and asked if they could get him comfortable so I could drive him to the emergency 24 hour vets. They put him on a drip for half an hour to get him stable and I took him to the pet hospital where he had to stay the night. I never thought I'd be collecting him alive. It was such an upsetting time fearing the worst. I just couldn't think positive. I was so worried about him. I knew how stressed he would have been in an unknown place without me too. He is so attached to me he can't have me out of his sight.

We go for a 2 to 3 hour walk a long the beach every day, he is so good off lead as he doesn't go far. He is getting a bit more confident going futher away but the panic on his face when he has lost track of where he left me brings tears to my eyes. He runs over to everyone in sight, looks up and realises it's not me. His brother, Marley has all the confidence, he's a wanderer so I've had to keep him on lead a lot lately. He comes back but in his own time. Totally different dogs yet they are from the same litter.

I think Charlie may have had an anaesthetic in septemeber as the vet did say she done a scan or x-ray to see what was going on. When I collected him he was a little drowsy and exhausted too.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Reading these replies with interest as Reena is booked in for a dental in 2 weeks. The vet thinks she will 5-6 extractions , poor little girl, but needs must.She will have pre-op bloods done as she's 9 now , but fit as far as we know.
> She's not a big chewer, more a licker, but hopefully will enjoy chewing more when her teeth are sorted out.
> Tango had 8 teeth out just before we got her at 9 years old and loved a good chew.


What breed are Reena and Tango? I hope the dental goes well for Reena. 
I still can't stop reading about anaesthetic and dentals. I just wish it was all over. I hope all this worrying turns out to be me worrying for nothing.

Can I ask how much you were quoted for the dental? I thought £300 was quite reasonable considering I paid that 15 years ago, however my last yorkie did need a few teeth removed. I think around 6. Does the price increase per extraction I wonder? Or is it a set price? I'm prepared to pay whatever is costs but interested in how much it varies.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

charmarl said:


> What breed are Reena and Tango? I hope the dental goes well for Reena.
> I still can't stop reading about anaesthetic and dentals. I just wish it was all over. I hope all this worrying turns out to be me worrying for nothing.
> 
> Can I ask how much you were quoted for the dental? I thought £300 was quite reasonable considering I paid that 15 years ago, however my last yorkie did need a few teeth removed. I think around 6. Does the price increase per extraction I wonder? Or is it a set price? I'm prepared to pay whatever is costs but interested in how much it varies.


Reena is a miniature wire-haired dachshund , as was Tango who died last year aged 15 yrs. We've been quoted about £300 for Reena's dental. She had her last dental , just cleaning, 4 years ago when she was spayed - I was a nervous wreck !
I'm sure Charlie will be fine, we're all here to hold your hand !
We had booked our new boy, Bobby, in for castration as well , but decided he still needs his testosterone as he's quite fearful of other dogs so cancelled it. Having both dogs recovering from anaesthesia and surgery would have been difficult to cope with.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Update..

I booked both of my dogs in for a dental cleaning and extractions. I wanted them both booked in together so I had to wait a bit longer for the appointment. 

They were both at the vet 2 days ago and although Charlie was very stressed, all went well with both. Straight after their dental they were both barking and howling with being in an unknown environment, it made them both stressed. 

I was able to pick them up 4 hours after dropping them off at the vet. They were both very sleepy and could no longer bark. It took over 24 hours for the anaesthetic to wear off. Charlie now has a croaky cough and wheezy which I'm told will go after a few days. Other than that all went well and the boys have lovely sparkling teeth again


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It might be worth getting some Dentasept now, while their teeth are clean, as it is supposed to put a protective coating on them.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

I havent heard of that. Is that a toothpaste or mouth wash? 
I use plaqueoff and logik toothpaste. My two dogs tolerate having their teeth brushed, thankfully. I'll wait a few days for their gums to heal before I start with the brushing again as they've had a few extractions.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

charmarl said:


> I havent heard of that. Is that a toothpaste or mouth wash?
> I use plaqueoff and logik toothpaste. My two dogs tolerate having their teeth brushed, thankfully. I'll wait a few days for their gums to heal before I start with the brushing again as they've had a few extractions.


It's a paste, a slightly stickier consistency than normal.


----------

